# [Latex] Separación de sílabas en castellano (cerrado)

## nextor

Hola.

Estoy realizando mi proyecto de final de carrera usándo Latex para la documentación. He ido aprendiendo mucho pero sigo teniendo un problema desde el primer día.

Lo dejé de lado ya que perdí mucho tiempo intentando hayar la solución y no saqué nada en claro. Básicamente lo que me pasa es que las separación de sílabas usada es la que viene por defecto (imagino que inglés) y me separa mal muchas palabras al final de las lineas.

Alguien tiene funcionando la "hyphenation" en castellano???

Uso kile para la edición y el warning que me da al respecto es este:

```

[LaTeX] documento-pfc.tex => documento-pfc.dvi (latex)

/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/spanish.ldf:0: No hyphenation patterns were loaded for(babel) the language `Spanish'(babel) I will use the patterns loaded for \language=0 instead.

```

y

```

*****

*****     LaTeX resultado: 

*****     cd '/home/nlafon/pfc/nextor/report'

*****     latex -interaction=nonstopmode 'documento-pfc.tex'

*****

This is TeX, Version 3.14159 (Web2C 7.4.5)

(./documento-pfc.tex

LaTeX2e 

Babel  and hyphenation patterns for american, french, german, ngerman, n

ohyphenation, loaded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/book.cls

Document Class: book 2001/04/21 v1.4e Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/bk12.clo))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latin1.def))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/spanish.ldf

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.def)

Package babel Warning: No hyphenation patterns were loaded for

(babel)                the language `Spanish'

(babel)                I will use the patterns loaded for \language=0 instead.

```

En conclusión, no lo he logrado cargar. ¿Cómo lo hago?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!Last edited by nextor on Sat Oct 08, 2005 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dpevp

Añade esto al principo del fichero .tex:

```
\usepackage[spanish]{babel}
```

----------

## nextor

Se me habí­a olvidado poner la cabecera de mi documento:

```

\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{book}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage[spanish]{babel}

\usepackage{a4wide}

\usepackage{graphicx}

\usepackage{moreverb}

```

Así­ lo tengo y el error es el mismo que he descrito antes.

Gracias!

----------

## dpevp

Echale un vistazo a esto:

http://corbu.aq.upm.es/~agmartin/latex/FAQ-CervanTeX/FAQ-CervanTeX-6.html#ss6.6

En concreto el aparatado: ¿Cómo activo el patrón de partición de palabras para el castellano?

La página inicial con más preguntas que en algún momento pueden serte útiles es:

http://corbu.aq.upm.es/~agmartin/latex/FAQ-CervanTeX-main.html

Un saludo.

----------

## Zagloj

Yo en concreto lo saqué de esta guía: http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/latex/sdlatex.pdf

 Es muy básico y trata justo el tema que preguntas.

 Y a partir de esa guía saqué esto que sirve para Gentoo: http://es.geocities.com/zagloj/Linux/slackwarelatex.html Te pongo el enlace este porque es conciso y justo lo que quieres hacer.

Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd Una cosa es que, al menos en gentoo, en el archivo 

```
/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/language.dat
```

 A veces da mejor resultado descomentar la línea de tu idioma tal y como se indica en el propio archivo.

----------

## nextor

Increible!!!

Siguiendo al pie de la letra las instrucciones del link de geocities por lo menos el warning no sale, a ver si ahora funciona bien que por lo que he visto si que lo hace.

Había seguido las instrucciones de CervanteX y no hubo manera de hacerlo funcionar, bajando un eshyhp.tex pero luego no supe continuar.

Gracias!!!

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, estaba buscando por el foro y he encontrado el hilo, tengo el problema de nextor pero los links que proporcionáis son viejos y las páginas ya no existen.

¿Me podéis decir como se arregla?

----------

## natxoblogg

Ya está solucionado!!! 

me puse a tocar los archivos de configuración y lo conseguí.

gracias por todo.

----------

